# Motenergy Temp sensor?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

What's you drive ratio? Spin the motor faster (3-4K rpm) increase air flow and lower heat created from high Amps.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yabert, thanks for your reply, I actually have quite a tall gear ratio and plan on changing it before I officially get the bike on the road. Currently it is a 4:1 ratio, but I plan on doing a 5.5:1 or 6:1.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

They are supposed to have temp sensors in them already from factory.

KTY84-130
http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/yhst-129399866319704/ME0907.pdf


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

I think he means a ME-0708 48V brushed motor.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

RIPPERTON said:


> They are supposed to have temp sensors in them already from factory.
> 
> KTY84-130
> http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/yhst-129399866319704/ME0907.pdf


Thanks, but electro wrks is right, I've got the ME-0708 brushed PM motor, so it has no built in temp sensor.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Something like this might work: https://www.jaycar.com.au/ir-temperature-sensor-module-for-arduino/p/XC4260

Maybe, you could gut and hack something similar out of a Harbor Freight remote thermometer: http://www.harborfreight.com/infrared-thermometer-93984.html

It should be pointed at the commutator/ armature windings for a good read and be tough enough to survive in the harsh environment.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Or, you could really go low tech and stick a meat thermometer in the motor like this guy!:http://advrider.com/index.php?threa...hat-does-90-mph-with-a-70-mile-range.1099258/

Although, I think he eventually fried his MO motor and switched to an AC drive.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the links, I actually kind of like the idea of the harbor freight thermometer, haha! I'm doing kind of a bit of a budget build (college student and all) so that seems like I could make it work.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Budget build in mind, simply fix the prob of a cheap thermometer on the brush holder.
Probably more accurate than a Infrared Laser Thermometer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mini-Di...913594?hash=item1a16c1413a:g:mncAAOSwbYZXf4GN


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive got one of these on my race bike and my posty bike.
They have a thermistor that you can lodge into the windings or brushblock.
http://www.trailtech.net/digital-gauges/vapor


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, my only concern with mounting a thermometer is that (if I'm correct) the brush holders don't get nearly as hot as the armature. Please correct me if I am wrong though.


----------

